# Microadjustment for Zeiss lens on EF Mount



## johndizzo (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with trying to use AFMA to adjust the focus confirmation on a 5D Mk III for any of the Zeiss ZE lenses? If so, please shed some light re your experience. Thanks in advance.


----------

